# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  لأجل حلب يا غزة()

## منال بنت سامي عيسى

أعلم أنك يا غزة اعتدت أصوات المدافع حتى لكأنها أصوات قرع مزعج لا يجزع له قلبك، وما عاد يهول كثيرا من أهلك منظر الخراب، بل ولا توجعهم الجراح، ولا يزعجهم منظر الدم...

وأعلم أن كثيرا من أهلك هان عليهم كل ما لاقوا، ولن يفجأهم مصاب ما في الطريق إليهم بعد الذي عانوا...
نسأل الله أن يكون رضا وثباتا وخيرا لا غير ذلك.

لكن اذكروا يا أهلي حال ضعفنا وخوفنا قبل أن يبدلنا الله منه قوة واطمئنانا، ثم كونوا لحلب وبلاد الإسلام عونا بالدعاء والضراعة إلى الله أن يثبتهم على الإيمان، ويبدلهم من بعد خوفهم أمنا برفع البلاء وكشف الضر.

ولكل مبتلى؛
 ليسع صدرك هم أخيك،
أفرغ له في قلبك مكانا وإن غص بالآلام؛ فإنه لا يفهمه من الناس مثلك وقد رأيت مثل ما رأى أو أقل أو أكثر، ولا يسعد بمن يبادله الشعور أكثر من سعادته بك يا من ذقت شيئا مما ذاق أو مثله أو أكثر.
رب اغفر وارحم.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*اللهم اجعل لإخواننا في سوريا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا وانصرهم ..
اللهمّ منزل الكتاب سريع الحساب اهزم الأحزاب وانصر إخواننا في سوريا على الطغاة الظلمة ..*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> *اللهم اجعل لإخواننا في سوريا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا وانصرهم ..
> اللهمّ منزل الكتاب سريع الحساب اهزم الأحزاب وانصر إخواننا في سوريا على الطغاة الظلمة ..*


آمين ...
اللهم اجعل لأهل سوريا فرجا و مخرجا ، اللهم و احقن دماءهم ، و احفظ أعراضهم ، 
وآمنهم في وطنهم ، اللهم واكشف عنهم البلاء ، اللهم خذ الظالمين المتجبرين أخذ عزيز مقتدر ، وأرح البلاد والعباد  منهم يا عزيز ،اللهم والطف بعبادك المسلمين في كل مكان يا رحيم يا رحمن ،  اللهم انصر الإسلام وأعز المسلمين .

----------

